# Bachelors not allowed to live around families -RAK



## Treefungus (Jan 18, 2010)

What do you think?
Sorry but I cant post link but the article is on gulfnews


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

gulfnews : RAK Municipality gets tough on bachelors

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

the statement sounds too strict, though it makes sense... if you are a family and you rent an apartment just check about your neighbors... if they are mostly bachelors, i wouldn't bring my family there... we suffered a lot from the loud parties of our neighbors in our previous apartment but now we have same families with kids in our building and it's very quiet


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Apparently I'm a serious threat to society. Who knew?


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Apparently I'm a serious threat to society. Who knew?


if you your music plays max volume with open windows and you are sometimes drunk just at the doors of your apartment not being able to find the keys you are


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Apparently I'm a serious threat to society. Who knew?


'Batchelor' is really UAE code for 'poorly paid blokes, usually non-Western, who we allow to work here doing the grotty jobs no one else wants to do, but don't really want to see'.

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah Gavktek suddenly I am a serious threat too. Some of the generalizations used in that article are pretty ridiculous but then this place can be rather ridiculous.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not to worry Gavtek and Jander as according to police sources cited in this article, it is only Asian Bachelors who pose a serious threat to the women and children.
If these bachelors can afford to pay the rent for a particular place, I don't see how and why they should be refused accommodation simply based on his marital status. Besides, married men have parties, drink, make loud noises, etc too!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Not to worry Gavtek and Jander as according to police sources cited in this article, it is only Asian Bachelors who pose a serious threat to the women and children.
> If these bachelors can afford to pay the rent for a particular place, I don't see how and why they should be refused accommodation simply based on his marital status. Besides, married men have parties, drink, make loud noises, etc too!


Thanks, i am relieved now! past 45 minutes has been hell


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow that article is sexist, racist and stupid to boot! Are Gulf News now employing Journo's from the Daily Mail?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This would be the staring people?? I can see where even though it sounds terrible on paper, it just makes life easier for the families to not have to be around people who watch you every time you walk out your apartment. 

Maybe they should build accomodations specifically for them ?? Are single men allowed to go live in the labor camps??? Can you imagine jander or gavtek having to go live there


----------



## Treefungus (Jan 18, 2010)

I find it racist too. I understand the problem with the noise but thats not the solution. As someone else mentioned, guys/girls with families can be noisy too. I wonder if dating is going to be legal so there will eventually be less bachelors.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Treefungus said:


> What do you think?
> Sorry but I cant post link but the article is on gulfnews


So here we go, in for a penny in for a pound !

What a load of crock .... !!

So black, white, crimson, brindle, divorced, visting on an extended visa, on a trial separation or what ever, you are supposedly a threat to all the "do gooders" in the world (yet again).

Surely, in most normal thinking communities that operate anywhere world wide, you'd be taken to an anti-discrimination tribuneral for those accusations ...

Absolutely, if someone has a genuine complaint for what ever, I'd back them all the way ... :confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> 'Batchelor' is really UAE code for 'poorly paid blokes, usually non-Western, who we allow to work here doing the grotty jobs no one else wants to do, but don't really want to see'.
> 
> -


Couldn't agree more Elphy .... these guys built the place and with out there efforts, we wouldn't be here to cream the rewards ... irrespective of who you are !!! ... :clap2:


----------



## jaycityatl (May 10, 2010)

Te absolute best thing about this article is that its SO ridiculous, it reminds me of reading Mad Libs:

"Police sources said (Insert Noun), especially (Insert Noun), pose serious threats to women and children, as cases of (Insert Verb) which include the maids of families, have been on the rise."

Whats even more incredulous is the "Yeah! Exactly!" comments at the end of the article. WOW.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, there is a problem with many Asian bachelors. However its wrong to generalize. 
Many blue collar workers (Asians and Arabs) tend to stare, however that doesnt mean all Asians/Arabs do, nor does it mean that all blue collar workers should be shunned for that reason.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Maybe they should build accomodations specifically for them ?? Are single men allowed to go live in the labor camps??? Can you imagine jander or gavtek having to go live there


can i have my own room at least or do i have to stay with 12 other comrades?


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Families can be noisy too with their screaming kids and babies.

There is more to it than noise though. I imagine one of the problems is also having a dozen men in a two bedroom flat, which is often the case for the 'bachelors (well they usually have a wife at home, but work here to support them) who will share with many people.

I can't imagine it would be too appealing for a woman to live next door to that scenario.


----------



## SarahM (May 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> 'Batchelor' is really UAE code for 'poorly paid blokes, usually non-Western, who we allow to work here doing the grotty jobs no one else wants to do, but don't really want to see'.
> 
> -



I agree , that is the pitiful stereotype that has been created .. Its really disgusting and racist IMO !


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I agree , that is the pitiful stereotype that has been created .. Its really disgusting and racist IMO !


Sadly racism is a part of the daily life in Dubai, even though not very overt you see it just about everywhere in the city.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

jander13 said:


> Sadly racism is a part of the daily life in Dubai, even though not very overt you see it just about everywhere in the city.


Absolutely agree Jander ...

I genuinely give a wave to the security gate people every time I drive through..... occasionaly bring home a small bottle of water or a chocolate bar for these guys .... same if I pull up out the front at home at AR and the gardeners are there.... Too easy, I go and get them a cold drink from our fridge and say thank you ... its no effort ... without them we could not be here or do what we do ... its really that simple and no effort at all ! .... To you guys .... :clap2: ... 

I'm not a _"do gooder_" or what ever, I just respect others ... surprising the response you get with a genuine smile ... please try it some time !


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Absolutely agree Jander ...
> 
> I genuinely give a wave to the security gate people every time I drive through..... occasionaly bring home a small bottle of water or a chocolate bar for these guys .... same if I pull up out the front at home at AR and the gardeners are there.... Too easy, I go and get them a cold drink from our fridge and say thank you ... its no effort ... without them we could not be here or do what we do ... its really that simple and no effort at all ! .... To you guys .... ...
> 
> I'm not a "do gooder" or what ever, I just respect others ... surprising the response you get with a genuine smile ... please try it some time !


haha, i always greet them but I haven't gone to the next level yet, i guess i will get them some cold beer! or maybe that's not such a good idea  water will suffice!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I pay double the amount to the person who cleans our car, the months that I pay him (we do a car share). I think he really should get paid 3x's the amount the other people pay him. He is trying to learn english and to take classes each month is 1200$ dirhams. I found out others are giving him 100dirhams... What the flip is wrong with people???? I can not imagine being ok with giving someone the equivalent of $35usa to clean my car 3 or 4 times a week, when I pay 20$ at home to do it once. I will forever be amazed at how people seem to think their time and their energy to go work is better then others and they shouldnt make a decent salary. People come here and think they can pay these people pennies and seem to not give a second glance about it. Same with maids, gardeners, car cleaners, etc. 

 All things that just drives me crazy about this place.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> People come here and think they can pay these people pennies and seem to not give a second glance about it. Same with maids, gardeners, car cleaners, etc.
> 
> All things that just drives me crazy about this place.


yeah i agree with you but see, that's supposed to be one of the "appeals" of this place and that's why it is so messed up, the whole rationale behind it i guess is that if the person did the same work back at his own home country he would be get paid even less, supply/demand.

i was at one of the nice marina hotel beaches once when i first came to dubai and this guy who works at the hotel came close to me holding a small spray and a piece of cloth asking if i would like my "sunglasses wiped" i was like, wow............... ridiculous service.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I pay double the amount to the person who cleans our car, the months that I pay him (we do a car share). I think he really should get paid 3x's the amount the other people pay him. He is trying to learn english and to take classes each month is 1200$ dirhams. I found out others are giving him 100dirhams... What the flip is wrong with people???? I can not imagine being ok with giving someone the equivalent of $35usa to clean my car 3 or 4 times a week, when I pay 20$ at home to do it once. I will forever be amazed at how people seem to think their time and their energy to go work is better then others and they shouldnt make a decent salary. People come here and think they can pay these people pennies and seem to not give a second glance about it. Same with maids, gardeners, car cleaners, etc.
> 
> All things that just drives me crazy about this place.


Whether you or I agree with it, ..._ (and obviously we don't)_ ... the way I interpret things here in the ME is like one giant pyramid structure .... with every one depending on each other ...

The guys that work their as#es of all day and get pennies are way better off here than at home ... same same as what we are ... We're just all in the food chain of things .... the difference is as far as I see and in my opinion, we are all dependent on each other ... Taking it to its simplest form, just like an ant colony ... certainly doesn't mean for one moment anyone needs to be disrespectful to another of gods creatures ! ....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea, I just can not buy into that train of thought. People have explained it to me over and over. It isnt going to sink it nor am I going to accept it.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I can not imagine being ok with giving someone the equivalent of $35usa to clean my car 3 or 4 times a week, when I pay 20$ at home to do it once. I .


Thats because this place is not the same as the USA.

In fact if the car cleaner is getting 30 dhs (35$ / 4) for washing a car, he is getting twice what most other individual cleaners are getting.


Dont forget, that many people who are reluctant to give him 20$ for washing a car once are so because they themselves are getting less than what someone in the UK or USA would get for the same job. 

The ones who are really under paid are the street cleaners in AUH, something like 400-500 dhs a month for working 10 hours a day in the heat.

Your car cleaner is getting paid much more in comparison.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Thats because this place is not the same as the USA.
> 
> In fact if the car cleaner is getting 30 dhs (35$ / 4) for washing a car, he is getting twice what most other individual cleaners are getting.
> 
> ...


I never want to be in the position where I think its ok to pay someone an amount that will not allow them to have a decent life after they work an honest days works. A decent life for where they live, now. You keep thinking how you think and I will keep thinking how I think. I cant change the UAE but I surely will not ever agree with this place. 

Enjoy your Dubai!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

jander13 said:


> haha, i always greet them but I haven't gone to the next level yet, i guess i will get them some cold beer! or maybe that's not such a good idea  water will suffice!


You'd be surprised. Ask the chap if he drinks and if he does he would be delighted to receive a couple of cans of beer. Most of these men could never get an alcohol licence so appreciate a few cans.  

Fact is that people are not entirely equal anywhere, as rich and poor, master and servant, can be found in every country, but it is how you treat those that work for you that makes a difference. To me it is really simple, pay someone a fair wage for their labours, be nice and everyone has a better life.

I have been lucky enough to receive a good education and a few other advantages in life, so have worked hard and have a high income. It is therefore my duty as a human being to be considerate to those who have not had the same advantages. That's a combination of supporting charities, paying those who work for me a decent amount and treating people in the way I wish to be treated. It's a simple philisophy.

*steps off soapbox*
-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I have been lucky enough to receive a good education and a few other advantages in life, so have worked hard and have a high income. It is therefore my duty as a human being to be considerate to those who have not had the same advantages. That's a combination of supporting charities, paying those who work for me a decent amount and treating people in the way I wish to be treated. It's a simple philisophy.


Yea sadly many people take what they have in life for granted and look down upon those who are less fortunate. Those of us who are lucky whether be health, money, status etc. should be aware of our privileges and be grateful everyday while treating those who are less fortunate with a degree of respect and support them when we are able. After all you do get what you give.


----------

